# الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة للـ" Gas Turbine & Compressors "



## msobhy98 (25 أبريل 2007)

*




اخواني الافاضل



*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
الكاتب والمعدل للروابط الاخ محب الله ورسوله​[/COLOR][/SIZE]

فيلم عن كيفية فك و تركيب التربينه وشرح الاحتياطات الهامه في التركيب
Turbin old
http://mihd.net/w23oxt

فديو نادر جدا عن التربينات المزدوجه
Tow Shaft Turbine 
http://mihd.net/4a2f8z

فيلم توضيحى عن ضواغط الهواء
Compressor
http://mihd.net/zbhd9f

فيلم توضيحى عن الطلمبات الطارده المركزيه
Centrifugal Pump 
http://mihd.net/zs5ba8

فيلم عن عمل المحركات التربينية 
http://www.ueet.nasa.gov/StudentSite...itworks256.wmv


----------



## rwanm (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو ان البرنامج الاصلى كان عندك كانت الفائدة تكون افضل كثيرا وشكرا على الجهد الذى قدمته 
م/القماش


----------



## الجدى (25 أبريل 2007)

أحاول التنزيل و لكن لا يستجيب معى ؟


----------



## yaqoub12 (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير . شرح جدا رائع 
ومثل ما قال الأخ rwanm ستكون الفائدة اكبر لو انك نزلت البرنامج الأصلي


----------



## eng.zaghoo (26 أبريل 2007)

أحاول التنزيل و لكن لا يستجيب معى ارجو الافاده


----------



## gobs (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير
نتمنى منك المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس ياريت حد يساعدنى ويقولى ليه الموقع محجوب فى السعودية


----------



## العرندس (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم .. مصبحي

جزيت خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع .. 

ملاحظة : - ترتيب المواضيع الذي ذكرته بالنسبة للروابط خاطئ 

فالرابط الأول .. هو لــ Tow Shaft Turbine 

والرابط الثاني .. هو لــ Centrifugal Pump 

والرابط الثالث بمسمى .. هو Old Turbine (( في بادئ الأمر الملف لايعمل ويطلب التحديثات من الانترنت .. وبعد عدم الموافقة بــ No يعمل .. شيء غريب ))

والرابط الرابع .. هو لــ Rcf (( للضواغط ))

الأخ .. مهندس محمد الباشا 

ربما يكون سبب الحجب .. هو المواقع الاباحية الهابطة التي تظهر كاعلانات تجارية رخيصة لحظة البدء في تحميل الملف .. 


الأخ الكريم مصبحي .. الموضوع أكثر من رائع ويستحق التثبيت .. 

وبودي لو تعلمنا بالموقع الذي تم منه تصوير هذه الفيديوهات .. طلبا للمزيد .. 

حيث ان هذه الفيديوهات كانت على صورة برنامج الفلاش .. وتم تصويرها ببرامج تصوير الشاشة .. 

لك جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## العرندس (27 أبريل 2007)

للمعلومية فقط .. 

حجم ملفات الفيديو بعد فك الضغط .. 

هو 

415 ميجابايت .. 

الأخ مصبحي .. ماهو البرنامج الذي تستعمله في عملية الضغط !!


----------



## سمير احمد (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك ووضعه فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## شوان غازي (27 أبريل 2007)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو جميل جدا رهيب لا اعرف كيف أعبر عن شكري شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## msobhy98 (27 أبريل 2007)

العرندس قال:


> للمعلومية فقط ..
> 
> حجم ملفات الفيديو بعد فك الضغط ..
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك جدااا اخى العزيز العرندس على المتابعة
ولا تنس اننى ذكرت فى نهاية الموضوع هذه الجمله
منقول للامانه

لو تستطيع انت الافاده يجزيك الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## meshomat (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشكور على الفيديو وبالتوفيق


----------



## نايف علي (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير 

من يتبرع ويرفع الملفات على mihd.net?


----------



## msobhy98 (27 أبريل 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خير
> 
> من يتبرع ويرفع الملفات على mihd.net?


 
اخى نايف اعذرنى 
المشكله ان النت عندى تقيل جدااااا
ولما برقع ملفات بيفصل بعد 3 دقايق


----------



## العرندس (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لمشرفنا الغالي نايف علي .. ولكافة الأعضاء .. 

بإذن الله سأقوم برفع الملفات تباعا على موقع Mihd.net 

وأول الغيث .. قطرة 

تفضلوا

Tow Shaft Turbine 

http://mihd.net/4a2f8z


----------



## elmalwany (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة لكم أخى جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير ارجو ان تحاول رف الملفات
وشكرا


----------



## elmalwany (28 أبريل 2007)

شكر لكم أخىالفضل باركاللةفيكم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

ليتني اكون في مستوي فهمكم وذكائكم


----------



## An'nas (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله تعالي كل الخير أخي
ولكن ياليت الأخوه اللذين بادروا بتنزيل الملفات من الموقع الاول أن يساعدوا الاخ العرندس في تنزيلها مره أخري علي Mihd.net
حتي تعم الفائده
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## العرندس (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تفضلوا يا اخوان .. واسألكم الدعاء 

turbin old

http://mihd.net/w23oxt

بإذن الله سأقوم برفع باقي الملفات ..


----------



## zezo.eg (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى ولكن هل يمكن رفع الملفات على موقع أخر ك mihd أو على موقع meghshare


----------



## العرندس (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الضواغط .. تفضلوا

http://mihd.net/zbhd9f


----------



## العرندس (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تفضلوا .. الملف الأخير وهو 

Centrifugal Pump 

http://mihd.net/zs5ba8


----------



## المنار (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## An'nas (29 أبريل 2007)

حيك الله وبياك أخ العرندس وجعل الجنه مثوانا ومثواك اللهم امين
مجود رائع نشكرك عليه


----------



## احمد فوده (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارتولي (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم


لم ينزل معي او لم اجد الفيديو اللنك يقودني الي ايررور


----------



## benadem (2 مايو 2007)

جـزاكم الله خـيرا على المجهودات


----------



## يقظان القيسي (3 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بكم و جزاكم الله خيرا
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## محمد اسلام احمد (3 مايو 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## ahmed morshidy (3 مايو 2007)

فيديو رائعة
جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## aki_eng (8 مايو 2007)

الملف بينزل.....ومش عارف اشغله علي برنامج ايه


----------



## نايف علي (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العرندس 

أعجز عن شكرك ولا أملك لك إلا الدعاء

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الـلـة كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير ومتشكريـن على المجهود


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (12 مايو 2007)

الي الاخوة الافاضل ؛ ابحث عن الكتاب التالي
combined cycle gas &steam turbine power plants
by rolf H.Kehlhofer
published 1991
pennWell Books
350 pages


----------



## سيد القوافى (14 مايو 2007)

الموقع لا يمكن الوصول الية 
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## thekind_85 (14 مايو 2007)

الف شكرك على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يبارك فيك
بس انا كنت عايز اعرف البرنامج اللى بتضغط بيه 
وشكرا


----------



## سمدييدر (18 مايو 2007)

i cannot down load this folder please can help me 
thanksssssssssssssssssssss too match 
best wishesss 
abdelrahim abdelaziz
abdelrahim78*************


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (20 مايو 2007)

نحن عاجزين عن الشكر وبصراحة اخجلتمونا بمشاركاتكم وساحاول ان اضيف ما استطيع


----------



## kamal007 (20 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجازاكم كل الخير في تطوير هذا المنتدى و الى الامام


----------



## kamal007 (20 مايو 2007)

ارجو ارسال اسم البرنامج الذي تم به ضغط هذا الفلم


----------



## الوست (21 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد أبو مهند (23 مايو 2007)

*[email protected]*

:1: أنا سعيد جداً بهذه الويب سيت (ملتقى المهندسين العرب) التي أفادتني كثيراً بما تحتويه من مشاركات وآفكار ممتازة وأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمن بالنجاح والتوفيق والإزدهار لكل القائمين عليها والمشاركين فيها بالجهد والآفكار والمشاركات .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ،،،



أخوكم 
محمد أبو مهند


----------



## محمد أبو مهند (23 مايو 2007)

*[email protected]*

:1:


أنا سعيد جداً بهذه الويب سيت (ملتقى المهندسين العرب) التي أفادتني كثيراً بما تحتويه من مشاركات وآفكار ممتازة وأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمن بالنجاح والتوفيق والإزدهار لكل القائمين عليها والمشاركين فيها بالجهد والآفكار والمشاركات .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ،،،



أخوكم 
محمد أبو مهند


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (28 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eyncom (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا لملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## fadi kabes (30 مايو 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككو


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (31 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (1 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 
على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابن الطموح (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## hilmy (4 يونيو 2007)

thank you for your effort


----------



## the lord (5 يونيو 2007)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سلوى السيد (5 يونيو 2007)

000000000 thank u i think that it is agood topic but i cant down load it


----------



## شاخوان محمد (8 يونيو 2007)

اشو كلشي ماكو


----------



## عبدالناصر10 (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## roshdinho (11 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك على مجهوداتك الرائعة ولو ان الترتيب مش مظبوط لكن اشكرك على المجهودات والى الامام


----------



## القيروان (11 يونيو 2007)

thank you but canot load it because the links not open


----------



## medo911111 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم,, الى ادارة الموقع,, هل اتطلعتوا علي الوصلات الاكترونية في هدا الموضوع؟ اين الرقابة الي هي المفرؤض تبدأ من المشتركين اولا ومن الادارة ثانيا.. يهديك الله ويهدينا ان شأالله. اخى سامحني اداقلت,, ادا كنت انت مضلول ضروري تضل معاك باقي الشباب؟؟؟؟ سامحني للمرة الثانية


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم,, الى ادارة الموقع,, هل اتطلعتوا علي الوصلات الاكترونية في هدا الموضوع؟ اين الرقابة الي هي المفرؤض تبدأ من المشتركين اولا ومن الادارة ثانيا..


----------



## عموور (15 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر و جزاك الله عنا خيرا انشاء الله:12:


----------



## محمد صفا (15 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed 3x (26 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندسmsobhy98 شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## لؤي2000 (26 يونيو 2007)

والله مواضيع رائعة جدا جدا ومشكور اخي العزيز msobhy98 
وطرح مميزجدا.


----------



## باسم مدحت (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 يونيو 2007)

*الف الف الف شكر
و جزيت ألف خير*


----------



## المهيب بن علي (1 يوليو 2007)

*سؤال*

:81: :55: :32: :69: :15: :33: هل المواقع بتحمل ولا ايه 
الملفات ماعم تنزل


----------



## الميكانيكا (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكور لكن احاول دون جدوى


----------



## المهندس حنكش (4 يوليو 2007)

انااتمني لكل من ساهم في اخراج هذا العمل ان يوفقه الله الى صالح الاعمال ويوفقه في حياته


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (4 يوليو 2007)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف عياد (4 يوليو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وفى جميع الاحباب واكثر اللة منكم


----------



## عاطف عياد (4 يوليو 2007)

اريد الجديد فى عالم السيارت والدوائر الالكترونية وشكرا


----------



## عاطف عياد (4 يوليو 2007)

رجاء من الاخوة المزيد من المعلومات عن الدوائر الالكترونية عن السيارات المتطورة وشكرا لكم


----------



## eng_ahmade (7 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة ربنا يكرمك يا اخي الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لي لأن تخصصي power plant


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## Mr.mechanical (12 يوليو 2007)

كلام جد مفيد لكن كل محاولات التنزيل لم تصيب.ارجو الافادة


----------



## omdaa52 (12 يوليو 2007)

شكراً للمجهود الطيب وجاري التحميل


----------



## حمد حمد محمد (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## حمد حمد محمد (19 يوليو 2007)

ارجو الافادة في كيفية التنزيل


----------



## bahaa1512 (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الإغريقي الإفريقي (22 يوليو 2007)

والله موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عبدالوهاب (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم


----------



## محمد اسلام احمد (23 يوليو 2007)

اتمنى ان تسعدنا دائما


----------



## نادر السيلاوي (26 يوليو 2007)

فعلا فيديو ممتاز جدا وكلمة الشكر قليله على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eslam5amis (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yasserhm (1 أغسطس 2007)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## اسو عباس (6 أغسطس 2007)

thank you my friend


----------



## عاطف عياد (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرل للاهتمام برجاء المزيد وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## hbalkhair (7 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف ألف شكر.


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك ووضعه فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## m-trl (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 000ياشباب انا مشترك جديد وابي انمي معلوماتي البسيطه في ميكانيكا السيارات -محركات البنزين-احتراق داخلي واطلبكم ياليت بالله روابط لكتب بالعربي او الانجليزي او فيديو عن// الكربوريتر// خصوصا وبقية الاجزاء في المحرك -طريقة عمل -اعطال ضبط -اصلاح -وهكذا -بالمناسبه هنالك كتاب عن السيارات موجود في المكتبات طباعته قديمه جدا ولكنه مفيد جدا جدا انصحكم باقتنائه 
الكتاب اسمه /ميكانيكا السيارات -تأليف وليم كراوس / الكتاب مرجم 0:1:


----------



## احمد مؤنس (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أحاول التنزيل و لكن لا يستجيب معى ارجو الافاده


----------



## محمود222 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

:77: مشكوووووووووووووووووور 
باااااااااااااااارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## مفتاح خطاب (9 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك لما قدمته فالمعلومات قيمه وتستحق عليها الشكر والثناء والدعاء لك بالخير والتوفيق


----------



## طارق محب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الثراوين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

dear Mahmoud i can not open the link ,would please tell me hou to open?.
thank you 
الثراوين


----------



## أنيشتين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن توضح لنا ازاى بينزل


----------



## أنيشتين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

احه يا موكشه


----------



## أنيشتين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

اسف يا خونة الكتابة خدعتنى


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

shokran vedios hayla allah yakramak ya bashmohandas


----------



## الثراوين (9 أكتوبر 2007)

i can not open the link would you please help me ?


الثراوين


----------



## خالد1390 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## خالد1390 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## خالد1390 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## hima_pilot (27 أكتوبر 2007)

يوجد عندى سؤال محيرنى لو سمحت لماذا دائما يوجد حزام على المراحل الاولى للضغاط ؟ أرجوا الاجابه الرد على ال***** [email protected]


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر لأخينا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
ولكن اخواني الاعزاء اتمنى ان يشرح لي احدكم كيفية تحميله لأنني كلما ادخل على الرابط تظهر لي شاشة ولا يوجد تحميل
ارجوا ومن كل قلبي ان تتم مساعدتي عاجلا
وتقبلوا تحياتي
م/ ابو انس


----------



## سما أحمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع عن centriugal -compressor وليس pump


----------



## سما أحمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islamdoso (8 نوفمبر 2007)

وشكرا على الجهد الذى قدمته


----------



## زورشيتو (1 ديسمبر 2007)

if u plz tell mee h ow could i download them the linkss is opened but no effect of mouse 2 press on any bottom 2 download plzz help


----------



## احمد مؤنس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجازاكم كل الخير


----------



## طموحي (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا والى الامام


----------



## انتصار حامد (11 فبراير 2008)

*انتصار*

جزاك الله الف خير الموضوع يستحق التقدير


----------



## بنزرتي (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عوبد الورد (12 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عوبد الورد (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عوبد الورد (12 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل


----------



## عمروموسى (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الفاضل (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ونسال الله لك التوفيق ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## عنتر2005 (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (18 فبراير 2008)




----------



## المهندسة جهاد (18 فبراير 2008)




----------



## الهويه (18 فبراير 2008)

راءع مش كغايه الله يكرمك أرجوك زدنا....الرابط الأخير لا يعمل


----------



## رائد شاهين (23 فبراير 2008)

Thankssssssssss


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Erfan Zandy (23 أبريل 2008)

Bismillah rahman al rahim
Thank you for all wonderfull
I am Erfan Zandy working for OPRA TURBINES for Production Gas & diesel Turbines ass Mechanice for Assembly of Parts your object is usefull and thank you


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahtpdc (26 أبريل 2008)

merci mon ami


----------



## البانوكا (29 أبريل 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## ياسرعبدربه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير . شرح جدا رائع


----------



## م محمد عثمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير 
جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميكانيك999 (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ...... زيد ربي ايزيدك من فضله.... لو عندك معلومات عن التوربين الغاز فريم 9
لا تبخل علينا تقبل شكري و تحياتي


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك على هدا موقع جميل*​


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيد جبار (25 مارس 2009)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مصطفى صديق مشرف (29 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على المجهودو جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.saad2007 (1 مايو 2009)

&&الله يعطيك العافية&&


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmed_20 (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والف الف شكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يوليو 2009)

(((((((((((((((((((الموضوع الأصلي)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله الجنة إخواني...........................................


----------



## ouadah (22 يوليو 2009)

merci pour le sujet.................................


----------



## محمودصفا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bouchech (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
**مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير
نتمنى منك المزيد انشاء الله*


----------



## sony20052005 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## م . احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

It,s not found


----------



## باسلامه الكندي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة*

بسم الله


موضوع رائع فشكرا لكم على طرحة وعرضه


----------



## chatze58 (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و افيدونا في مواضيع حول maintenance gas turbine 
شكرا


----------



## chatze58 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## moha19841 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهوداتك


----------



## helal73 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## chatze58 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

file expired
brother


----------



## riad2016 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

file expired


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط جميعها لاتعمل


----------

